# 68 convertible header bow



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello, I pulled the vinyl off the top of the windshield where it meets the header bow. Can't remember how it goes back on now and the old one is mangled. Anyone have pics of the vinyl glued on or the process? Thanks!


----------

